# Spanish aires: useful document download



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I've just come across this:

http://autocaravaning.files.wordpress.com/2010/05/rest-areas-spain.pdf

which looks a useful (32 page ) list of aires in Spain with good detail about each.

G


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

Looks good thx 



Paul


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Downloaded - looks like a good selection of rest areas,

thanks for the suggestion,

Dave


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

Thanks Grizzly, very useful.

Keith


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Thank you very helpful
Slowly slowly catch e monkey
Much better than a few years ago and a long way to match France/Germany ?
But maybe just maybe the Spanish are seeing sense .


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

hogan said:


> But maybe just maybe the Spanish are seeing sense .


I suspect it's more likely to be that they see a way to make a little more cash from the family land without the hassle and investment of putting a campsite on it !

And nothing whatsoever wrong with that. Sound economic sense- and why CL/CSs are so popular with UK farmers and landowners.

G


----------

